# bobcat plow ?'s



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys
I am picking up a new bobcat S300 Friday or Monday 
Have everything figured out except which blade to go with. There making me a good deal on whichever i get so i will buy from them but i can go with there standard duty 96in or a 108inch V blade. I want the v blade but it would be nice to save some cash. Is the standard duty going to hold up to alot of use(not abuse). 
I just don't know if it worth the extra $1200 for the V blade.
Help me decide please.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone??? Just want opinions before I blow some money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a standard blade on my machine and it does well but a vblade or a blizzard would be totally worth the upgrade for you.
I will not have any problem pushing, you have so much weight behind you. 
You could add wings to the straight if you want to save the cash or
I pusher might be more reasonable?

I made a straight blade to keep the costs down, before that I used a bucket with a replacable cutting edge 

I think I will actually look at a pusher next year, cause with a quick tach pusher I dont have to get out of the cab to switch to a bucket to load a load of sand vs a plow where you have to unhook the hoses and with the additional contracts that I have I need to move alot of snow a far strech and from what I am hereing they are a great option. 

Did you get 2 speed. 
if you dont mind me asking what did a new one go for. dad thinks we should trade in. 
im a keep it forever guy and just buy a new one.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go with a pusher but I Need to do alot of backdragging and long country driveways.
It is a A91 package so it has 2speed, cab,heat,ac and selectable controls with a 80inch toothed bucket for $40,900


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

just a fwiw...you can get a backdrag blade for the top of a pusher


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

I feel bad now.... Have a quote ticket for a s300 w/a91 package, selective joysticks for $38139. BUT I am trading a 07 Deere 325 w/700 hours for that price. Thinkin I am getting screwed


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

i would say so lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

its crazy some markets right now. some places are giving things away others are still holding their prices.

sometimes its better not to trade. 


pusher with a backdrag is what I want


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a 8' FFC pusher /w back drag bar and rubber cutting edges but did not like it. Found in wet snow my skiddy would just spin out. Bought a 9' Deere blade and put modifyed pro wings (made wings out of 1/4" steel so they would not bend when hitting curbs and such) and cut my plow time in half over the pusher. Plus with the plow, I can do driveways or roads and lots with no problems. My $.02...... still pulling what hair I have, out over the S300 Bobcat pricing in Colorado....


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Rob, how bout those bobcat finance rates? thinkin no one can touch them, that is the main reason I am not looking at Deere this time around


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

TBarOMT;645486 said:


> Hey Rob, how bout those bobcat finance rates? thinkin no one can touch them, that is the main reason I am not looking at Deere this time around


Thats one reason i am not waiting until spring lol 1.9 for 60months :yow!::bluebounc

So you guys really think it is that good of a price???


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

For a skid steer you're definitely going to want something that will contain snow. A wing kit will be a must for a straight blade or the v-plow would work. In my experience with a skid, a v-plow wouln't be as effective. A straight blade with wings will hold more snow. We have a Daniels straight blade with pusher kit and love it. It was a little pricey, but well worth it. The wings are virtually indestructible. If you hit a curb, they just fold back to the blade.


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

On my contract, for $955 more they can buy down the finance contract to 0% for 60 month with Bobcat paying half and the dealer buying half (Tier 2 finance) which is really past down to me (477.55).So for an extra $80 per year, or $7/ month, I get the 0% too. My biannual payment is $3813. Does your dealer have another S300 and does he want a Deere 325???


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

rob_cook2001;645506 said:


> Thats one reason i am not waiting until spring lol 1.9 for 60months :yow!::bluebounc
> 
> So you guys really think it is that good of a price???


That is a good price. The unit I am eyeing is a new hold over 07. Dealer said if I want a 08 or 09, with all the price increases the price would be about 5 grand more. Just wondering what your dealer would sell an A300 for, I think that would be the caddy of all skiddys.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know for a A300 the price goes WAY up


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

TBarOMT;645471 said:


> I had a 8' FFC pusher /w back drag bar and rubber cutting edges but did not like it. Found in wet snow my skiddy would just spin out. Bought a 9' Deere blade and put modifyed pro wings (made wings out of 1/4" steel so they would not bend when hitting curbs and such) and cut my plow time in half over the pusher. Plus with the plow, I can do driveways or roads and lots with no problems. My $.02...... still pulling what hair I have, out over the S300 Bobcat pricing in Colorado....


i'm guessing the FFC had skids on it which doesn't allow for down pressure like your deere blade probably did. i guess i prefer the Kage , Virnig and Arctic pushers for that reason..ability to apply down pressure


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have found that if you have a lot of plowing of diveways and then a lot or two it is slower to do the lot with just the plow. So I saw the snow wolf fasttach, this blade has a no touch removable box push. I made one to fit my Rylind.

Take a look and see what I am talking about.
http://www.taletattachments.com/files/SnowWolf 2008 Catalog_3.pdf


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

how hard is it to put wings on a bobcat 8ft standard plow guys???


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

zigzag82;650970 said:


> http://www.taletattachments.com/files/SnowWolf 2008 Catalog_3.pdf


thay have some nice looking hd wing kits. i wounder if thay could fit a fisher blade real easy or not. anyone know?

i know the other popular wing kits out there but these look better and there yellow.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

i love the Snow Wolf plow we have just the regular yellow straight plow.... i want to get the pusher that you can take on and off the straight plow that would be really nice for the town homes i do.....


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

rob_cook2001;643003 said:


> anyone??? Just want opinions before I blow some money.


Did your dealer tell you about the new Bobcat blade? saw pics of it at their R&D facility. Pretty cool piece with side to side articulation and trip action. One ram instead of two. Pretty solid looking piece


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bobcat plow*

I have a Bobcat 96" straight plow for my A300. I no longer use it. The plow is good for road or long d-way (but not as fast as truck plow-2spd or not) sections but not very efficient for p-lots (majority of my contracts). After last years big snows I rented a snow blower to widden one of my sub division roads. The blower was slow and plugged (stick) in an hour. I returned it to the Bobcat dealer (I could not remove it) and took a 100" snow bucket on demo. I imediately bought it. It pushes or loads about 2 yards (not as much as a pusher but more versitile. It is very good with dry or wet snow and if the skid is chained up can push back more than 2 yards at a time. Also the A300 is an awsome skid steer. Yes it's more expensive but it does not loose traction when turning. I bought gold package for about 46k in '06. Tire currently have about 1,600 hours and will probably go another 1k. It gets great traction (i usually do not use chains).


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

DGODGR;656352 said:


> I have a Bobcat 96" straight plow for my A300. I no longer use it. The plow is good for road or long d-way (but not as fast as truck plow-2spd or not) sections but not very efficient for p-lots (majority of my contracts). After last years big snows I rented a snow blower to widden one of my sub division roads. The blower was slow and plugged (stick) in an hour. I returned it to the Bobcat dealer (I could not remove it) and took a 100" snow bucket on demo. I imediately bought it. It pushes or loads about 2 yards (not as much as a pusher but more versitile. It is very good with dry or wet snow and if the skid is chained up can push back more than 2 yards at a time. Also the A300 is an awsome skid steer. Yes it's more expensive but it does not loose traction when turning. I bought gold package for about 46k in '06. Tire currently have about 1,600 hours and will probably go another 1k. It gets great traction (i usually do not use chains).


I passed up an A300, one year old, used with 300 hrs for 42k a month ago because I couldn't really find anyone who could tell me they are great. I bought a new S250 instead for 40k. I knew that the A300 was a great deal. Shoulda, woulda, coulda.... put a new Blizzard 8611 on my S250. Bought a 100" bucket also but haven't got to use it yet. I'll be in good shape with both items on the trailer, and I have an 8 ft Pusher box when needed also. This new Bobcat plow is just now being delivered to stores and it looks pretty cool. They have ends that convert it into a box but no wings for some reason


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;656515 said:


> I passed up an A300, one year old, used with 300 hrs for 42k a month ago because I couldn't really find anyone who could tell me they are great. I bought a new S250 instead for 40k. I knew that the A300 was a great deal. Shoulda, woulda, coulda.... put a new Blizzard 8611 on my S250. Bought a 100" bucket also but haven't got to use it yet. I'll be in good shape with both items on the trailer, and I have an 8 ft Pusher box when needed also. This new Bobcat plow is just now being delivered to stores and it looks pretty cool. They have ends that convert it into a box but no wings for some reason


I tried to find extensions or wings for the Bobcat 8' plow (it has holes that look like they are designed for it) but i could not find any. My dealer told me that I could not add to the width as it would over load and possibly break the angle rams.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

zigzag82;650970 said:


> I have found that if you have a lot of plowing of diveways and then a lot or two it is slower to do the lot with just the plow. So I saw the snow wolf fasttach, this blade has a no touch removable box push. I made one to fit my Rylind.
> 
> Take a look and see what I am talking about.
> http://www.taletattachments.com/files/SnowWolf 2008 Catalog_3.pdf


zigzag,
do you know what they were asking for the attachment? is use these which is the snow wolf is based on http://www.kageinnovation.com/


----------



## LyaecS175 (Sep 17, 2008)

DGODGR;656688 said:


> I tried to find extensions or wings for the Bobcat 8' plow (it has holes that look like they are designed for it) but i could not find any. My dealer told me that I could not add to the width as it would over load and possibly break the angle rams.


Available @ the dealer:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...93433d1199934283-snow-plow-wings-img_1362.jpg


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Kage and snow wolf*

After looking at the quality of the kage quick attach, I would go with the kage. It looks to be better design. The snow wolf attach will scratch your blade and bang alot.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah..the kage is a beefy piece, just curious what the snow wolf sells for.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I talked to snow wolf and the quick attach is $2250.00. I have a call into Wagner Equipment to see there price. The part # for Wagner is 50025.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks i'll have to google wagner...kage is about same price as snow wolf


----------

